# Teaching your dog to push a button to communicate



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

oh.. that's interesting..


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it is cute to hear words (versus bells), but the principle looks the same as using bells to me. For me, not sure it is worth $14.95.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the staples button 'That was easy', maybe I could start with that and if it works with Bayne then I may go to the 'TV Store' and see if they have this button there.


----------



## cminnick2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Tv store?*

What is the TV store? I googled it, and cam eup with the As Seen On TV Store? You can get them at Amazon too, the Bow Wow Button.


----------

